# Walnut Litter and Health Concerns?



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

The grate wasn't replaced on the bottom of my bird's cage after cleaning, my boyfriend didn't realize a piece was missing and put them back in. I came home and found one of my birds ate some of his walnut litter (or maybe just the seeds that fell into it, I don't really know. I only saw him scavenging.) I immediately removed him and replaced the grate. None of the aviary vets near me are open right now, what should I do? Will he be okay? It's only walnut shell in the bag, that is the single ingredient, but the bag does say not to let them ingest it due to health concerns.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

It is not necessary to use this type of product, lining the bottom of the cage with newsprint or paper towels is better because you can observe the droppings. I don't know what happens if it is eaten but if you have an emergency vet around you that sees birds you could call them and ask.


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

Cody said:


> It is not necessary to use this type of product, lining the bottom of the cage with newsprint or paper towels is better because you can observe the droppings. I don't know what happens if it is eaten but if you have an emergency vet around you that sees birds you could call them and ask.


I called one about two hours away for advice and they said just to monitor him. Hopefully everything stays okay. He’s doing well now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please do not use a litter product in the bottom of your cage in the future.
Putting blank newsprint (aka packing paper) or clean white paper towel on top of the bottom grate will allow your budgies to walk on it more easily as well as making clean-up easy as well. I change the paper in my cages twice daily and allow the budgies to forage for seeds on the clean paper.

Walnut is NOT safe for budgies and I don't understand why any pet supply would sell "walnut litter" for birds.
Safe Natural Wood for Budgies

Please let us know how your little one is doing tomorrow in this thread.*


----------



## dayclovers (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello everyone! Thank you for all the good advice and words of caution. The little boy is doing great today and is entirely unbothered. I appreciate the concern and just wanted to let everyone know he is totally fine!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad to hear this! 💜💜*


----------

